# (SPOILER) What, no ToQ thread ?



## Strathlubnaig (1 Feb 2013)

Starts Sunday. Could be a whole bunch of sprint finishes, Cavendish could win a few stages, so could EBH, and Degenkolb, and the World Champion is going too. And it beats just talking about doping.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2013)

As every year, sure the sprints might be interesting if the wind across the flat, flat parcours doesn't break up the field first and turn it into the usual tedious grind. The Tour of Oman at least has some terrain...


----------



## raindog (1 Feb 2013)

Quick, better ask a mod to put "spoiler" in the title


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> As every year, sure the sprints might be interesting if the wind across the flat, flat parcours doesn't break up the field first and turn it into the usual tedious grind. The Tour of Oman at least has some terrain...


true dat, at least you know it's only worthwhile tuning in for the last km


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2013)

I seem to recall it was slightly more interesting last year but I can't remember why. I may be wrong!
Possibly the wind, the echelons and the breaks.


----------



## oldroadman (1 Feb 2013)

Strong crosswinds are far more destructive than climbs, because they are unpredictable and variable, so can't be planned for so well. A gap of 30 metres between echelons can easily grow to minutes if the front group drives hard and ther's a moment's hesitation behind. And it's hard all day - ask anyone who has ridden in Flanders, Netherlands, or on the higher plateau of central Spain. No fun at all!


----------



## laurence (1 Feb 2013)

who do we reckon for the KoM jersey?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Strong crosswinds are far more destructive than climbs, because they are unpredictable and variable, so can't be planned for so well. A gap of 30 metres between echelons can easily grow to minutes if the front group drives hard and ther's a moment's hesitation behind. And it's hard all day - ask anyone who has ridden in Flanders, Netherlands, or on the higher plateau of central Spain. No fun at all!


 
I don't doubt it and I don't think anyone is questioning the difficulty. It's just that unfortunately it's no fun to watch either!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> As every year, sure the sprints might be interesting if the wind across the flat, flat parcours doesn't break up the field first and turn it into the usual tedious grind. The Tour of Oman at least has some terrain...


 
I agree with this, mile after mile of desert and a strung out peloton blown apart by crosswind city!

Unpredictable, but not unpredictable like the Giro, unpredictable in a slightly more tedious fashion.


----------



## Noodley (2 Feb 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing if Offredo and Bouhanni can do anything.


----------



## oldroadman (2 Feb 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I agree with this, mile after mile of desert and a strung out peloton blown apart by crosswind city!
> 
> Unpredictable, but not unpredictable like the Giro, unpredictable in a slightly more tedious fashion.


 Nothing more tedious than hours of "the right break goes and we all sit in the peloton waiting for the right moment to drive our leaders back up in time for the big climb" style of racing. Riding tempo for ages, what fun - not. At least in the crosswinds there is a chance for a long full on pursuit match where some "heads" get caught out and have to race most of the way. Plus it puts DS's into panic, which is always good!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Nothing more tedious than hours of "the right break goes and we all sit in the peloton waiting for the right moment to drive our leaders back up in time for the big climb" style of racing. Riding tempo for ages, what fun - not. At least in the crosswinds there is a chance for a long full on pursuit match where some "heads" get caught out and have to race most of the way. Plus it puts DS's into panic, which is always good!


 
Fair enough. I personally think that the calculation of the peloton vs the calculations made by the breakaway are a big part of what makes racing what it is. For every 9 or 10 times a break is caught and the term 'predictable' can be used there is one break that always gets away, and stays away and the fact that it's the exception to the rule makes it more exciting IMO.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2013)

Good to see Russell Downing there with NetApp-Endura. As a strong lad who won't let a bit of wind deter him he might do well.

I'm also pleased to see a Japanese national team competing as well as the largely Chinese-based Champion System.


----------



## raindog (3 Feb 2013)

on live now
http://sports-livez.com/sopcast/sop-3.php
25ks to go

EDIT
Jesus, that was hard, fast racing into horrendous head winds. I reckon you need a medal just for finishing that stage.


----------



## montage (3 Feb 2013)

Can't see anything on cyclingnews, what was the outcome?


----------



## montage (3 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> Can't see anything on cyclingnews, what was the outcome?


 
and as if by magic it appeared! Pleased for Bookwalter

...and Bernie! wow!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Feb 2013)

Haven't seen the finish yet, but it actually sounded quite exciting...


----------



## raindog (3 Feb 2013)

surprisingly enough, it was​


----------



## Keenbfb (3 Feb 2013)

Yep it was watched it live and spent the last few minutes shouting at the computer screen.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2013)

Eurosport were supposed to be showing some of the race live, and a highlights program, but seem to failing to show either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2013)

Paulus said:


> Eurosport were supposed to be showing some of the race live, and a highlights program, but seem to failing to show either.


Snarf posted this on the TV thread just before the ladies Tour of Oman:



> I'd seen a tweet saying that ASO had put pressure on Eurosport not to show the Tour of Qatar as ASO don't organise Qatar but they do in Oman. I've just checked on the Eurosport website and they aren't showing Qatar next week but they are showing the Tour of Oman the week after.


----------



## thom (4 Feb 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Snarf posted this on the TV thread just before the ladies Tour of Oman:


http://www.steephill.tv/tour-of-qatar/#live


----------



## raindog (4 Feb 2013)

TTT today
live
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Feb 2013)

Just watched the TTT. Impressive display's from OPQS, Sky and BMC. The wind out there looks horrible.


----------



## Keenbfb (4 Feb 2013)

http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

Is where I'm getting my links from or you can download it afterwards from http://cyclingtorrents.nl/ if you miss it live.


----------



## thom (4 Feb 2013)




----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Feb 2013)

Paulus said:


> Eurosport were supposed to be showing some of the race live, and a highlights program, but seem to failing to show either.


Quote from twitter feed Matt Rendell...
_Eurosport_ have pulled the _Tour of Qatar_, under pressure from _ASO_, aggrieved because they no longer produce the TV _coverage_.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Feb 2013)

Question time: Having not been following, what was the reason for no TT bikes? Wind (like mega wind, not a breeze!)?


----------



## oldroadman (4 Feb 2013)

I can't envy anyone riding in that TTT. Horrible, not a bit of shelter, wide open. A short 15 km of intense pain, ugh!


----------



## Noodley (4 Feb 2013)

And the TTT results are as follows:
Clean, clean, not sure, dirty, dirty, dirty, clean, clean, not sure, dirty, not sure, clean, clean, not sure, not sure, dirty, not sure, clean.

This post was brought to you by witch-finder powers.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2013)

Noodley said:


> And the TTT results are as follows:
> Clean, clean, not sure, dirty, dirty, dirty, clean, clean, not sure, dirty, not sure, clean, clean, not sure, not sure, dirty, not sure, clean.
> 
> This post was brought to you by witch-finder powers.


----------



## WannabeCyclist (4 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Question time: Having not been following, what was the reason for no TT bikes? Wind (like mega wind, not a breeze!)?


 
Some of the smaller teams can't afford to transport all the bikes around, some of them don't even have enough TT bikes for the whole team


----------



## raindog (5 Feb 2013)

I don't know how Cav does it. He was some way back near EBH - Cav found a way through, EBH didn't. He's a canny sod, he really is. Absolutely amazing stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> I don't know how Cav does it. He was some way back near EBH - Cav found a way through, EBH didn't. He's a canny sod, he really is. Absolutely amazing stuff.


Yes, phenomenal stuff! If there is any, I'd love to see coverage of the 1st sprint where Adam Blythe pipped Cav to the line.

(I still get a feeling of astonishment when I see 2 Brits in the top 4 of a race! I'm not particularly nationalistic; it's just something I never experienced when I was younger.)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Feb 2013)

This is why I was always rather sceptical of people who argued that he needed Mark Renshaw or Bernie Eisel (or indeed a full lead-out train). He's the opposite of a sprinter like Greipel who has to be launched to the line and then will just keep driving with the same ferocious power - although he is capable of this - instead he seems to thrive on situations of confusion and radar in on the tiniest gap or opportunity, working by a combination of intuition and pure speed. Partly I think it's his intimate knowledge of other riders' styles and strengths: he knows whose wheel to take in any situation.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2013)

He is the complete sprinter. Either way works, but the lead out train will be his preferred MO in the bigger races.


----------



## raindog (5 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Partly I think it's his intimate knowledge of other riders' styles and strengths: he knows whose wheel to take in any situation.


That and his track experience? Robbie McEwen was the master of appearing from nowhere and winning - Cav's style is becoming more and more like Robbie's every season.
Plus his pure strength. On the head on slo-mo of today's finish, you can actually see other riders' legs starting to flap about like rubber bands, while Cav still powers forwards. I've also noticed that he sprints incredibly low over the bars - his profile seems to be about a foot lower than the others, which would mean less wind resistance. Fascinating rider without doubt. We're so lucky to have him.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> That and his track experience? Robbie McEwen was the master of appearing from nowhere and winning - Cav's style is becoming more and more like Robbie's every season.
> Plus his pure strength. On the head on slo-mo of today's finish, you can actually see other riders' legs starting to flap about like rubber bands, while Cav still powers forwards. I've also noticed that he sprints incredibly low over the bars - his profile seems to be about a foot lower than the others, which would mean less wind resistance. Fascinating rider without doubt. We're so lucky to have him.


 
It is no secret re his riding position being dramatically different and incredibly effective. He outputs less watts than many of the other sprinters who power lift their way to the line. I recall seeing him make a joke about how all of the others are pulling ugly faces while he just flies by outputting a fair bit less power.


----------



## Hont (5 Feb 2013)

Does his position seem a bit higher than it used to be though? I need to go through the videos, but I seem to recall him winning MSR with his chin virtually resting on the stem.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is why I was always rather sceptical of people who argued that he needed Mark Renshaw or Bernie Eisel (or indeed a full lead-out train). He's the opposite of a sprinter like Greipel who has to be launched to the line and then will just keep driving with the same ferocious power - although he is capable of this - instead he seems to thrive on situations of confusion and radar in on the tiniest gap or opportunity, working by a combination of intuition and pure speed. Partly I think it's his intimate knowledge of other riders' styles and strengths: he knows whose wheel to take in any situation.


 
Agreed, he is able to win both ways if he gets to the finish with the slightest sniff of a chance. The sneaking in way was how the worlds was finally won, combined with a drilled performance by GB getting him to the line. When it all went a bit awry in the final, who popped up near the barriers and flew to the line? Magnificent.


----------



## thom (5 Feb 2013)

Here's the end of stage 3 :


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Feb 2013)

User said:


> ...


 
Thanks. Will watch these tonight 



thom said:


> ...


That was bonkers!


----------



## Spartak (5 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Here's the end of stage 3 :




Cheers Thom .................. and Cav wins


----------



## oldroadman (6 Feb 2013)

A bit hectic in the last few kms, all those sweeping roundabouts and bends, made for speed and a bit of pushing and shoving. Good early season stuff, Cav looks in good shape, and EBH will be close in the classics, I think. Ah, the proper season begins, and after lovely hotels and sun, Belgium in March calls. Can never say there's not a bit of contrast in the sport!


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2013)

6km to go - another massed sprint being lined up:
http://www.en.aljazeerasport.tv/Live/channel/global


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2013)

Cavendish - Sky had a great train though EBH ended up 8'th
Argos-Shimano did a lot of work in the final kms but got nothing
A crash in the peloton detained the BMC guys so I think Cav may get the race lead due to time bonuses

Barry Markus 2nd (Vaconsoleil), Guardini 3rd (Astana)

Cav's win again notable for a lack of a lead out man - he worked out the finish himself again.


----------



## raindog (6 Feb 2013)

thanks for the link thom - none of my usual sources worked today - don't know why.

Much "easier" for Cav today - must have the race lead I should think?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2013)

It might just be my dodgy memory, but have Cav's sprints tended to become longer over the last couple of years? I heard him say after yesterday's win that he was light, not reaching maximum power rates but still winning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> thanks for the link thom - none of my usual sources worked today - don't know why.
> 
> Much "easier" for Cav today - must have the race lead I should think?


Yes, by 2 seconds.

Livez-sports was a no show today, wasn't it?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Feb 2013)

The bonus seconds just did it. Brookwhatshiname was apparently caught up in that big crash but they all got the same time as Cav.


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2013)

laurence said:


> who do we reckon for the KoM jersey?


 
Cav. 

d.


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2013)

End of stage 4 :


----------



## beastie (6 Feb 2013)

If cav has lost 7 kilos, then surely he will be going for Milan San Remo? His remarks the other day were that the pace over the climbs would be too high for him. Could be a smokescreen?


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2013)

beastie said:


> If cav has lost 7 kilos, then surely he will be going for Milan San Remo? His remarks the other day were that the pace over the climbs would be too high for him. Could be a smokescreen?


No it's not a smokescreen. He would never do that. OPQS don't care about the classics and Cav doesn't care about the ones for sprinters.


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> No it's not a smokescreen. He would never do that.* OPQS don't care about the classics* and Cav doesn't care about the ones for sprinters.


  Did anyone tell Tom Boonen that?


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Did anyone tell Tom Boonen that?


Tom Boonen ? He never takes them seriously does he ? Just rocks up on the day and see where it all ends up. The Belgians don't care about the classics. Or cycling for that matter at all.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> No it's not a smokescreen. He would never do that. *OPQS don't care about the classics* and Cav doesn't care about the ones for sprinters.


Er, then why hire Boonen? I think something was lost in translation..
Belgian team, Gent-Wevelgem, Ronde van Vlaarenden, Het Niewsblad, Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne, no of course they don't care about 'em


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Tom Boonen ? He never takes them seriously does he ? Just rocks up on the day and see where it all ends up. The Belgians don't care about the classics. Or cycling for that matter at all.


 Okay, okay!


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> I think something was lost in translation..


 
It would seem so.


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Er, then why hire Boonen? I think something was lost in translation..
> Belgian team, Gent-Wevelgem, Ronde van Vlaarenden, Het Niewsblad, Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne, no of course they don't care about 'em


Just to be clear, the above posts were attempts at humour.
Back in 2009, when Zabel was mentoring Cav at HTC, they secretly nailed the recceing of MSR. Spent a lot of effort in the race with the whole team pacing him over the climbs - all eggs in his basket. But beforehand they point blank denied any ambition for Cav to win MSR.
OPQS is clearly gagging to win the classics - that is their raison d'être. Gent-Wevelgem and MSR are the most likely to give Cav an iota of a chance. He's having a laugh if anyone believes he won't be gunning for MSR again.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Feb 2013)

I'm actually really enjoying the tactical rough-and-tumble final few kilometres of this race. Another perfectly-timed effort for Cav. Guardini was quoted after the race as saying: “Cavendish showed that when he goes, if you’re not on his wheel or at least ready to accelerate at the same time as him, then there’s nothing to be done,” and that's pretty much how it looked.


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2013)

In Qatar, Cav talks a bit to Gazzetta dello sport about frustrating times with Sky...


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2013)

Talking of which, am I imagining it or does it look like Cav is getting more help from the Sky leadout train so far this year than he did in the whole of last year?


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2013)

Terpstra, Eisel and Phinney with a 2'20" 20 sec lead at 15km to go. OPQS putting the hammer down on the front of the peloton. This race just got interesting!

(edit: oops - misread the screen caption - it's 20 seconds, not 2 minutes 20. No chance of staying out with this far to go.)


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2013)

And there you go, they've been caught with 13km to go. Can anyone stop Cav making it 3/3 now?


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2013)

One question: is it Barry Markus or Markus Barry? Matt Rendell seems unsure. He looks a decent prospect either way.


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2013)

Fantastic finish. Great effort by Hutarovich but he is, after all, a mere mortal.


----------



## raindog (7 Feb 2013)

Cav gets it by a nostril 
That was a tough, tough sprint. He actually looked knackered afterwards.
Fantastic work from Quickstep.


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2013)

Class lead-out from Terpstra too.


----------



## thom (7 Feb 2013)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Feb 2013)

Well, that was an example of Cav doing it the traditional way. And just as impressive as the other wins. Plus 3 Brits in the Top 5 today, and 3 in the Top 10 overall (and all from different teams). British cycling seems to be starting the season rather well.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Feb 2013)

Does this mean that barring a complete disaster, Cavendish is likely to win this tomorrow? As 15s is more than you get for a stage victory, and there are no mountains that could put Cav down the road from the peleton?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Feb 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Does this mean that barring a complete disaster, Cavendish is likely to win this tomorrow? As 15s is more than you get for a stage victory, and there are no mountains that could put Cav down the road from the peleton?


 
Pretty much. The only thing that could stop him is wind (no, not that kind...  I mean, significant gaps created by strong winds and Cav getting caught on the wrong side of a gap) - or a crash / mechanical before the 3km point.


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2013)

Close but he had enough and YH wasn't catching him at the end,
Showdown with Greipel should be interesting.


----------



## raindog (7 Feb 2013)

Sure will. Greipel seems to be in monstrous form this year and will take some beating.


----------



## Steve H (7 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> Sure will. Greipel seems to be in monstrous form this year and will take some beating.


He looked pretty awesome at the Tour Down Under. His team also seemed to be in good shape for delivering good lead out trains. Looking forward to the first clashes between Cav and Greipel


----------



## montage (7 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Close but he had enough and YH wasn't catching him at the end,
> Showdown with Greipel should be interesting.


 
Indeed....at the moment I would say it is looking better for Greipel, but it is hard to compare. Greipel has destroyed his opposition, whereas cav hasn't been quite as devastating on his batch of 2nd rate competitors (by 2nd rate I mean not one of the top handful, Greipel, Goss, Farrar etc....though where Farrar has been is another story).


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> Indeed....at the moment I would say it is looking better for Greipel, but it is hard to compare. Greipel has destroyed his opposition, whereas cav hasn't been quite as devastating on his batch of 2nd rate competitors (by 2nd rate I mean not one of the top handful, Greipel, Goss, Farrar etc....though *where Farrar has been is another story*).


 
...kissing tarmac as usual!


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> Indeed....at the moment I would say it is looking better for Greipel, but it is hard to compare. Greipel has destroyed his opposition, whereas cav hasn't been quite as devastating on his batch of 2nd rate competitors (by 2nd rate I mean not one of the top handful, Greipel, Goss, Farrar etc....though where Farrar has been is another story).


Guardini is definitely one for the future and worth beating. When was the last time Goss or Farrar won a sprint ? I mean, did Farrar win any last year ? Did Goss win more than a couple ?
I think Cav is in a good place given the way he wins is ad libbing. This start to the season is I think particularly impressive for him. Greipel against competing trains will find it harder and won't win if the plate isn't passed to him in precisely the right way.


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2013)

I think Cav is just making his rivals look a lot more ordinary than they are. Hutarovich may be a perennial underachiever but he has beaten Cav before, but yesterday he timed his sprint to perfection and still couldn't get past him. I don't recall Cav ever looking this good at this stage of the season. And he's clearly loving every moment of life at OPQS, which you can tell by things like the way he was unruffled by a rider coming off his line and impeding Cav in the run-in on stage 4. A less contented/confident Cav might have sat up at that point and waved his arms in annoyance, but he just swerved round the offender and took the win convincingly. 

Greipel is the only rider out there at the moment who's even in the same league as him. Goss is no slouch but he's second division. Degenkolb likewise. Farrar, I feel sorry for - I don't think his heart is in it any more. 

d.


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2013)

All of OPQS on the front - 20km or so to go. A stage remarkable for how little is going on !


----------



## Radchenister (8 Feb 2013)

I'm watching on Al Jazeera - dull as ditch water; anyone watching it with English commentary? If so, any links please?


----------



## raindog (8 Feb 2013)

try this
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I'm watching on Al Jazeera - dull as ditch water; anyone watching it with English commentary? If so, any links please?


This is English (but no picture without disabling ad blocking). Aljazeera pic + http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php for commentary.


----------



## Radchenister (8 Feb 2013)

Perfect, sound off one, picture off other - thanks folks  !!!


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2013)

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2013)

Did you see how far back Cav came from ! 
Ridiculous !


----------



## Radchenister (8 Feb 2013)

He's been on the rocket fuel - weight change appears to have worked out well.


----------



## raindog (8 Feb 2013)

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW!





raindog said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!


 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGRedtmJLf4


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2013)

View: http://youtu.be/trVuzZE6HYE


Cav ambushed the lot of them today. How can a guy like him successfully hide in the peloton - well, he managed it.


----------



## raindog (8 Feb 2013)

When you think the way Boonen made that race his own, Quickstep must be so chuffed that they can replace an injured Tom with Cav, and still win it.


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2013)

I loved his post-race interview: "Basically, I used exactly the same tactics as when I won the same stage in 2009." And then laughing at the other teams for starting their final charge from 4km out.

Everyone else: <Weary sigh of resignation to the inevitable>

d.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2013)

Brilliant. Just to agree with the above comments; comes from nowhere, how do you hide a gold jersey, and why do some of the others start belting their train out from 4km.


----------



## Snarf (8 Feb 2013)

Cav was like a phantom in ze night - excellent stuff.

EBH was a great domestique for Sky at the TdF but in the races since then - Beijing, TDU and now Qatar, he's not establishing himself as a dominant force as he wants to do. I reckon if he sticks to being a domestique he could end up being remembered as one of the best.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Feb 2013)

Great!!! Love to see the guy win. Hope he puts last year behind him and gets back to totting those TDF stages up.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> I think Cav is just making his rivals look a lot more ordinary than they are. Hutarovich may be a perennial underachiever but he has beaten Cav before, but yesterday he timed his sprint to perfection and still couldn't get past him. I don't recall Cav ever looking this good at this stage of the season. And he's clearly loving every moment of life at OPQS, which you can tell by things like the way he was unruffled by a rider coming off his line and impeding Cav in the run-in on stage 4. A less contented/confident Cav might have sat up at that point and waved his arms in annoyance, but he just swerved round the offender and took the win convincingly.
> 
> Greipel is the only rider out there at the moment who's even in the same league as him. Goss is no slouch but he's second division. Degenkolb likewise. Farrar, I feel sorry for - I don't think his heart is in it any more.
> 
> d.


 
Here's a simple situation - you go to a race, and the best you want to do is either win or have a win in your team. You can only beat the others who are riding, who have the same idea. Don't ever get the idea anyone is second division and easily beatable because that way you get beaten when you shouldn't. At this time of the season to be going well and knocking a bit of stuffing out of people is all good psycho-warfare for later. Better to be a watched man than a man nobody needs to watch!


----------



## thom (9 Feb 2013)

Snarf said:


> Cav was like a phantom in ze night - excellent stuff.
> 
> EBH was a great domestique for Sky at the TdF but in the races since then - Beijing, TDU and now Qatar, he's not establishing himself as a dominant force as he wants to do. I reckon if he sticks to being a domestique he could end up being remembered as one of the best.


EBH will be looking to perform in the Classics. Making a show in all out sprints is not necessarily the form you need (although Boonen had it last year).
I don't think you label a guy who came 2nd in the Worlds a domestique - he's still pretty young.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2013)

Snarf said:


> EBH was a great domestique for Sky at the TdF but in the races since then - Beijing, TDU and now Qatar, he's not establishing himself as a dominant force as he wants to do. I reckon if he sticks to being a domestique he could end up being remembered as one of the best.


I just found an old copy of Cycle Sport that I'd forgotten to read at the time. (It was still in its wrapper.) There was an interview with EBH and Eddy Merckx. EM seemed to think that EBH had what it takes to become one of the greats if he lost some weight and really applied himself to the task!


----------



## Steve H (9 Feb 2013)

Cav has been pretty awesome to watch. Love these back to back wins and his new team seem to be learning the lead out trade reasonably well. In all honesty though, I'm not sure Cav has had that much competition yet this season. Looking forward to the Lotto vs OPQS battles to come. Greipels team were pretty strong at the Tour Down Under. Will also be interesting to see whether Sagan comes with any form this year - he was very strong and adaptable last year.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2013)

I think that four consecutive wins is a mighty achievement in any stage race. This is class.


----------



## smutchin (11 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Don't ever get the idea anyone is second division and easily beatable because that way you get beaten when you shouldn't.


 
Of course, but there's a difference between knowing someone isn't as good as you and treating them as if they aren't as good as you. Cav always shows respect for his rivals, which is why he keeps beating them.

Goss isn't as good as Cav, no two ways about it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> Goss isn't as good as Cav, no two ways about it.


 
Different kind of rider. Goss is not a pure sprinter IMHO. He's more like EBH and Ben Swift (or Boonen for that matter) - a strongman-sprinter. I've always thought he should be concentrating on the (semi-)classics.


----------

